# Whisker Biscuit



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

what do you think of them because i am thinking about puting one on my bow


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

KISS simple and nearly Mr. Murphy proof. Limited adjustment so your arrow spine has to be very close to perfect for your bow set up to work well. If so, surprisingly easy to get a good tune and shoot bullet holes.
The key is the hole in the biscuit cannot be tight around the arrow shaft.

There are a few myths in regard to the WB. One is that WB aren't accurate beyond 20 yards or so. I have not found this to be true; I can shoot more than acceptable groups out to 50 yards with a WB. Another is that the rest damages vanes. I have not found this to be true either.

If I'm setting up a dedicated target or 3D compound, then I want a rest with more adjustability, but for the bowhunter/casual 3D shooter, the WB is about perfect...


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I think that they are hands down the greatest hunting sight made. I have shaved fletchings with my broadheads out to 45 yds so yes they are acurate past 20. I think they do wear out vanes a little faster but if you purchase a higher quality vane you will be just fine. I shoot V-Max from Vanetec and they hold up great. It seems today that all you hear is drop away this and drop away that and I think that if you practice like you are supposed to and have a good quality set up you can shoot just as good. Ohh yah and when you have to make a belly crawl stock on a bedded deer, draw your bow sideways while laying down and pull up and shoot, then you can ask your buddy with that drop away how much better it is now!!!!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Shot through a WB for the last 5 seasons and I have not had one problem. I love it. Fletchings did wear down a little after a few seasons, but that was a very easy fix.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I agree with what everyone has said. I went from a standard rest to a biscut and i love it mount the arrow and there are no worries about it clanking around. Also works very well for stocking because you do not have to hold the arrow.

I would recommend going to a 2" fletching though. I shot long ones through it and they will wear down.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

About the only thing that could cause a problem is if you are out in the rain or freezing drizzle and your WB gets wet and ices up it may cause some accuracy problems.

What are your thoughts on that?

Other than that, like some one mentioned, for the hunter and casual 3D shooter I don't think you can beat it.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

WB are great rests. I liked mine but it chewed up the vains I think accuracy was never a issue. You can drive nails with them a long ways away. I have switched to the Rip Cord drop away this last summer and boy I could hear the difference in how hard the arrows hit it seemed to pick up a lot of speed. But I did like the WB and even had one put on the Girl Friends bow


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I suspect any vane wear is related to the make of vanes. My wife shoots Blazers w/o any wear, and I shoot 4" Tru Flites and have not had any wear after several years of use.

I worry less about rain/snow affecting a WB than any of the more complex rest types I've used over the years. Give your WB a shot of No Snow a couple times during the season and you won't have a problem...


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

ND Terminator,
good call on the No Snow, didn't thik of that.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

sotaman said:


> WB are great rests. I liked mine but it chewed up the vains I think accuracy was never a issue. You can drive nails with them a long ways away. I have switched to the Rip Cord drop away this last summer and boy I could hear the difference in how hard the arrows hit it seemed to pick up a lot of speed. But I did like the WB and even had one put on the Girl Friends bow


Several guys on AT tested this and found that the WB was about 2 fps slower than drop aways. Not a big difference.

I love mine, IMO it is one of the best hunting rests out there.

huntin1


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I ran mine through a crono and got the same results. It only slowed it down an average of 2 fps. That is next to nothing.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats intresting about the speed. But I did go thru vanes. A lot quicker. But I got my bow retuned and i think that was part of the problem as well. They are a great affordable rest and I do reccommend them.


----------



## j870sm (Aug 2, 2007)

I just went to a kazaway rest from a WB and according to the chrono I picked up 20 fps. I was expecting some gain but not that much. I had no problems with the WB and I shot accurately enough. WIth the drop away my groups are tighter and I have less flyers.
Every once in awhile while shooting with the WB I would have arrows fishtailing and these would blow my groups. I have not had a single one of these since I mounted the dropaway.

I have to believe that there was something that was not quite right in the set up with the WB due to the interrmittent erratic arrow flights and the velocity that I picked up. The velocity that I gained was evident on the first shot with the drop away. My bow shoots much quieter now as well.

Does anyone have any idea what could have been amiss with the WB, something had to be for me to pick up that much speed and totally eliminate the few flyers I was getting. There couldn't have been much wrong with the set up because I shot so well with the WB. Oh and before you ask, I had plenty of clearance for the arrows I was shooting. I am shooting a 29" DL and 65#DW with a nearly 400gr arrow. I went form 285 to 310 fps with the drop away.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have shot the Deluxe QS on my Mathews SQ2 for 5 years and love it. As for the subject of the hole for the arrows, they make the biscuits in three sizes, ranging from small for small diameter carbons, medium for ICS style carbons and large for aluminum. The Biscuit is IMO definitly worth anybodies money.


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

There great rests but a fall away will do u better. If thats not in your price range than go for the whisker, you wont be dissapointed


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

For hunting purposes, NOTHING beats the biscuit.

For serious tournament/3-D work, a fall away would obviously be a better choice.

A biscuit shoots VERY tight groups at hunting distances. And I have good groups all the way to 60 yards with mine. If I get a "flier" its my fault, not the rests.


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

I disagree.....I have the new limbsaver fall away rest and I love it.....the only thing that is a problem is if you don't put some sort of tape of cloth over it....it makes some noise when pulling it back..... :thumb:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

sotaman said:


> Thats intresting about the speed. But I did go thru vanes. A lot quicker. But I got my bow retuned and i think that was part of the problem as well. They are a great affordable rest and I do reccommend them.


You just need to keep drinking that KoolAid


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

hahaha! yeah that will speed things up....lol :toofunny: :bartime:


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

i am facing this decision right now im going to be equipping my new bow and i can't make up my mind. i'd like to use a drop away and shoot beefier arrows with bigger fletchings but i use a whisker biscut right now and you really can't beat em as far as hunting situations but then again ive never used a drop away :x i hate tough decisions help me out


----------



## DiscipleOfTheRifle (Apr 4, 2008)

I used to shoot a WB but I found all of the rumored problems (poor groups past 25yds, wear and tear on fletching) to be true. I switched to the trophy taker and it lays them right in there. I like the WB because of it's pracitcality, no more arrows swinging off the rest but I just wouldnt feel confident letting one go on an animal at 40+ yards.


----------



## cabowhunter (Apr 18, 2008)

I have WB on my compounds, no problems at all, I will go out 40-50 with the Truth2 or the Eagle, and get good groupings. I have just been using them forever, and never changed, I know there might be others out there that actually work better.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

DiscipleOfTheRifle said:


> I used to shoot a WB but I found all of the rumored problems (poor groups past 25yds, wear and tear on fletching) to be true. I switched to the trophy taker and it lays them right in there. I like the WB because of it's pracitcality, no more arrows swinging off the rest but I just wouldnt feel confident letting one go on an animal at 40+ yards.


Poor groups eh, you sure it's the rest, or maybe the shooter. Here's a video for you:






I will agree that shots on animals this far away is probably not a good idea, but it ain't because the WB is not accurate enough.

huntin1


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have one on my bow and I think it works great


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

I love not worrying about my arrow falling off my rest when that moment approaches.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

http://www.qadinc.com/c-5-.aspx The HD is my choice


----------

